# Land based shark fishing



## tradhunter98 (Aug 23, 2016)

Been quite some time since I posted here but figured I'd give a little report of some sharkin I've managed to do this summer. Living 5hours from the nearest saltwater I don't get to go as often as I'd like but I've got to make a couple of trips. First one was a bust with 10'+ tides and 1000 mile a hour winds, really too rough to yak the baits out. Second trip was much better to me. I missed more runs then I care to think about but hooked up to some good fish. Everything was tagged and released. Only out of the water for a short amount of time and everything swam off strong.

First is a big healthy lemon shark, my 9/0 let out a big scream, the sound any fishermen loves to hear. I Jump up let it eat the bait and laid it to it. Fairly short fight.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 23, 2016)

One of my big casted baits got hammered while I was out dropping a bait. Mom got to catch this one, bull red well over 40". A nice surprise for this time of year!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 23, 2016)

This one was a really fat female sandbar, ate a 3lb fish head only dropped about 80yards out. Didn't really take much line but at times you couldn't budge her.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 23, 2016)

Seems like I'm never beside a rod when one of these big ole Bulls grab on. My sisters boy friend with a 40"er on the dot.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 23, 2016)

This last one is prolly the last shark I'll catch this summer but boy did he put on a fight. When I first hooked up he didn't even know he was hook but after he woke up he was ripping line off my 9/0. Made a total of maybe 9-10 runs taking anywhere from 25 to 100 yards of line each time. A big fat male lemon.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 23, 2016)

Then there are these guys who love to jump all over my fresh new baits. Somehow this guy got a 18/0 circle hook.

I hooked one more good shark on a 8000 size spinning reel and had him up in the breakers. I handed the rod off to dad and went and grabbed the leader. Somehow I pulled the hook. Only being in 2' of water I ran and grabbed his tail but he was still a little green and threw me around like a rag doll until I couldn't hold on and he swam off. The power of even the small ones is unreal. Anyways thanks for reading.


----------



## deermaster13 (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice catches. Enjoyed seeing those.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Aug 24, 2016)

Awesome. I hope to give that a try next year.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice catches. I'll be after them this weekend if I can scrounge up some good bait. This hammerhead was caught 50 yards down the beach from where I'll be staying.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Aug 24, 2016)

Amazing Catches ....thanks for posting that report


----------



## shea900 (Aug 24, 2016)

That is always fun to look at.


----------



## Fatback1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Some solid fish! Well done. Pretty impressive for a guy that lives far from the coast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sea trout (Aug 25, 2016)

Sweeeeeeeet rare fish pics man!!! thanks for sharin!!!!1


----------

